# 2020 Pics of your garden



## Lin19687 (Apr 11, 2020)

So mine is mainly just Mint, there is one Rhubarb there that struggles.  Some Lillies too.  Echinacea is not up yet.
The front 'dirt' is the Veggie garden that has seeds in it. Fencing over it to stop cats from getting in it


----------



## bookreader451 (Apr 14, 2020)

Very nice.  Mine are a wreck.  The landscaper hasn't started on the clean-up.  I used to do my own but I am so allergic now I have to stop after an hour or so.  So now I pay someone to dead head my roses, pull the weeds and spray for red-lily beetles. My avatar is one of my lilies.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ohh I love Lilies ! Tiger Lilies are my Favorite.  I just have the Orange ones that I grew from seed a few years ago and they keep coming back.  Someone gave me the seeds and I was shocked that they grew lol
I hope you get to go out to sit by the garden soon


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 7, 2020)

I had two black swallowtail butterflies that I overwintered emerge today!  Plus a couple things that are flowering in my garden.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2020)

The garden is really starting to explode with color. I live in a condo so I have limited space but luckily I’m in an end unit so I have a nice area on the side. Here are some pics from today.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 30, 2020)

My rose


 bush today!


----------



## AliOop (May 30, 2020)

Raised Bed 1: Our lettuce has been amazing this year. Broccoli has been hit or miss - the squirrels were digging in there constantly till my husband starting, umm, harassing them. 

Raised Bed 2: The lone tomato plant is struggling with the inconsistent temps, but there are flowers so we do hope for fruit. The pepper plant is just starting to take off now that the weather has been hotter. The rest of the bed will be zucchini which should be planted in the next few days.

Side bed: the collards like this spot; shady most of the day, with a few hours of afternoon sun. I put collard greens in my smoothies, and use them them as wraps. They have a nice crunchiness and are milder in taste than a lot of uncooked greens.


----------



## Adobehead (May 31, 2020)

On a totally different trip, mine looks more like a sculpture garden but attracts migrating birds who eat the fruits, pausing long enough for me to photo them.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 1, 2020)

I am in a condo so only have a small balcony garden... even so I love putting it together ever spring and it brings me joy (and not much backache!)


----------



## Misschief (Jun 1, 2020)

Just one pic today. This is one of my luffa plants reaching out for the trellis. I love how they just seem to know that the trellis is there and reach for it like little fingers. I have three plants this year, out of 12 seeds planted


.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 1, 2020)

@Misschief you just reminded me that I have luffah seeds to plant! I'll get to that soon... maybe after I put some no-pick lotion on my two hens who are being pecked raw by the mean girl in the coop.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## artemis (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't have a garden, exactly. Just a yard with a lot of flowering plants. It seems like there is always at least one thing blooming. Right now, it's this guy. I don't know the actual name, but we were taught to call it, "goose neck."


----------



## Misschief (Jun 22, 2020)

My husband's been busy this weekend and the yard is now set up for summer. In the second picture, you can see my herb garden, with lemon balm, oregano, thyme, tarragon, rosemary, and chives. When we moved in 10 years ago, that was a dirt garden used as a litter box by the neighbours' cats. Not any more; we filled the back half with pine cones and planted spreading herbs and the cats are no longer an issue.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2020)

@Misschief your yard looks so cute. I love that you (or hubby) decorated the walls in your outdoor room!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 23, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Misschief your yard looks so cute. I love that you (or hubby) decorated the walls in your outdoor room!


LOL... it's a combination of efforts. We have a lot of eclectic stuff. The fence gives us somewhere to put it.


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 23, 2020)

Misschief said:


> My husband's been busy this weekend and the yard is now set up for summer. In the second picture, you can see my herb garden, with lemon balm, oregano, thyme, tarragon, rosemary, and chives. When we moved in 10 years ago, that was a dirt garden used as a litter box by the neighbours' cats. Not any more; we filled the back half with pine cones and planted spreading herbs and the cats are no longer an issue.
> 
> View attachment 47173
> View attachment 47174


I have that same stove in my living room, it is my winter heat source.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 23, 2020)

Adobehead said:


> I have that same stove in my living room, it is my winter heat source.


So cool! That was a gift from my husband's boss. It was all in pieces and I'm the one who figured out how it all went together. Usually when the grandkids are here, we'll have a fire in the stove and they'll be allowed to roast marshmallows.


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 23, 2020)

Misschief said:


> we'll have a fire in the stove and they'll be allowed to roast marshmallows.


they will probably remember that all their lives. ☺


----------



## DKing (Jun 23, 2020)

Staying close to home this year, I have spent more time on growing my garden.  I ate one ripe tomato so far (on a plant not pictured) that was a Sungold, and it was delicious!  I am hoping all the rest start ripening soon.  My potato plants are almost 3 feet tall currently, so hopefully they are also being as productive under the soil as they are above!


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 24, 2020)

Very grateful for my garden this year, especially!


----------



## Vina Marquez (Jun 24, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Very grateful for my garden this year, especially!


Very nice


----------



## artemis (Jul 9, 2020)

The day lilies have really taken off this year!


----------



## pmrosie (Jul 9, 2020)

I love this thread!  I have flowers everywhere in my yard.  I focus on pollinating plants and medicinal plants.  Unfortunately, I am the worst at taking pictures.  No laughing!


----------



## Adobehead (Jul 9, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Very grateful for my garden this year, especially!


daliahs. roses, epyphyllum, but what is that tall plant that you hide behind?  And, do you have Organos Cactus in your garden?


----------

